# Need some expert opinions



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

1....


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

2...


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

3...


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

and finally...


----------



## jayrod (Oct 22, 2003)

looks to be like a Serrasalmus Spilopleura aka a spilo

http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/de...?id=spilopleura


----------



## piranhachick (Dec 1, 2003)

Rhom? It has less red than mine. I don't know . Whatever it is it's nice







Great pics! I wish mine stayed still enough!


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Spilo Cf or Rhom


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Looks like a Spilo based on the tail. Hard to tell though from the pics.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

One more. Its hard to get good pics. I'm trying to get a nice broadside picture of my fish but its hard to get him to pose! LOL!


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Has a faint band on the tail, maybe a Rhom.


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

Spilo CF... Pic #2 is the best shot. And the pics you posted before are not the same kind of P but look close at that size.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

S. spilopleura CF


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

spilo cf just like my old one. just compare the pics. here was mine when he was around 3-4".

Joe


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Even with that last pic (thats way to huge, sorry about that) of his tail you guys still think he's a spilo? And I thought there would be alot more red in his throat area if he is spilo.


----------



## b u d l i g h t (Dec 29, 2003)

spilo cf defiantly humeral spots give it away


----------



## MStiers (Mar 21, 2003)

I would have to agree that it is a Spilo CF. The reds throat should become more widespread as it matures. I know mine did.


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

looks like juvy rhom to me


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

ahhhhh


----------

